# Thermometer recommendations



## skiingmama (Aug 15, 2013)

I am in need of a new thermometer.  I am a hobby soap maker.  I am wondering if there is a certain kind/brand of thermometers I should be researching.  What are the best ones out there?  I did a little search on Amazon, oh man, too overwhelming for me.

Thank you,
Jenny


----------



## cerelife (Aug 16, 2013)

I have an infrared thermometer and I LOVE it!! They can be pricey, but I bought mine at Harbor Freight with a 50% off coupon my husband got in the mail...best $30 I've spent in years!!


----------



## ahutchins9 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have an infared also but i got mine on Amazon. It seems like i paid maybe $20 for it. I don't think it's completely accurate as it reads more than my meat thermometer but i haven't had any problems using it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Soap Making mobile app


----------

